# Hiya!!!



## Dorota

My name is Dorota, I live in Southampton with my husband (Simon) and our dog (Sophie). My baby is due on the 20th November. So I'm in my final trimester, I can't believe how time flies by so quickly. Anyway if you want to know more about me then feel free to ask.

Hope to chat to you all soon.


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hey hun welcome to B+B


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi Dorota, Welcome!


----------



## HB

Hello https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/wave.gif

Welcome to babyandbump 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/dance.gif

xox


----------



## Imi

Hello ...

Welcome to BabayAndBump!!!

Looking forward to chatting to you :D

imi
xx


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves 

Welcome to ther forum!

My sister is having an eletive C-section on the 21st!!!!! So your date will be easy to remember! :wink: 

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------



## MrsE

Hi, Welcome to the forum.

Cx


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Dorota

Welcome  Love your wedding pic

& a late congrats on your bump - I hope you have a smooth last few weeks


----------



## Lauz_1601

hello! *waves*


----------

